# 09 Polaris RZR-S Side by Side



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my bud Andrea's '09 Polaris RZR-S she picked up last week.

Product to be installed: 

Source unit-iPod 30g
ALPINE PDX-4.150
(2) ALPINE SPR-M700
SWS-1243D
(2) PAC line level control for volume and sub level
PAC iPod to RCA with charing for iPod
Optima Yellow top

I already have boxes made for the RZR that house a 10". She said 10's are for little boys and demanded a 12, so I put her to work and had her cut out the speaker ring and jig it up to the box. She did good so I had her weld the amp rack in and lay the glass foundation for the iPod mount.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to be a perv but she has a _hell _of a chest. Good work so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

thats a cool chick


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was gonna say, she can weld like my wife, but she has larger cans......


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Sorry to be a perv but she has a _hell _of a chest. Good work so far.



No worries on the perv comments. This is one bad a$$ chick, she can handle herself. If you piss her off, she'll let you know


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

That is a cool project, and kudos to her for coming out and helping!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is a cool project, and kudos to her for coming out and helping!


I do have a very cool girlfriend, but Andrea is a friend for 20+ years.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice,
Keep it up dont hurt your finger taking pix of her doing all the work now...lol
the guys/girls over at Fiberglass Forums - Powered by vBulletin would like to see this too im sure..
Looks good..


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

Eveyrhting looks good...keep it up


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

are there any concerns putting a small box woofer intended to utilize the cabin gain of a car in a vehicle that has absolutely no cabin gain?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

chad said:


> are there any concerns putting a small box woofer intended to utilize the cabin gain of a car in a vehicle that has absolutely no cabin gain?


I've done several similiar installs (never with a 12 until now) There has been no issues and the sound is incredible.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I just looked up the price of those things...... mother of pearl!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

chad said:


> I just looked up the price of those things...... mother of pearl!


Yep. Close to $15K out the door


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

more than I paid for my car... new.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to service these things...I guarantee you there's no car that can do what these things can do in the offroad for under $60 grand, and even then they are smaller and more capable STOCK. If you put about $5000 in them in suspension and what-not, they are nearly unstoppable.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

but for 15 grand it better take my ass to work and back for years and years, every day, without fail.


----------



## kevseymour (Feb 22, 2009)

$15k, that's £10k in real money - you get crap for that here. Cheap at twice the price.

Looks like it'll be an interesting system, keep the updates coming!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

One last test fit before Duplicolor Truck Bed Liner. There is no leg or foot obstruction at all.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! Don't tell me she is doing most of the work for you... HA! I wouldn't mind sitting back and just watching the build. Nice job!

-Matt


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Wow...like the iPod mount!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

chad said:


> but for 15 grand it better take my ass to work and back for years and years, every day, without fail.



If you live in a desert shack in the middle of nowhere without a road, and work on a mountain top 10 miles away...it will do what you ask. Otherwise, you're better off with a car.

They DO need ridiculous maintenance however, and often. I know, I got paid for it!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> They DO need ridiculous maintenance however, and often. I know, I got paid for it!


now that comes as a shock. I thought they'd be "set it and forget it"


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You gotta change the oils (in almost every location) about every 25 running hours, and every 50 it comes in for an overhaul. The valves get adjusted, the CVT transmission gets tuned and serviced for parts like belts, the lube points all get redone, etc. Not too bad, but a time consuming job. The engine is under the seats. You pull those out, and the twin is sitting right there in the center, and you work from there. 

We did wide-track suspension upgrades, and lifts all the time. Sweet units.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

does she have a sister? if not can i clone her?...................................lol


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dig the tan VANS... I wish I could find those again... I still have mine from 10 + years ago...
And I'm a big Polaris fan as well... Got a 700 Sportsman, and a older Ranger 500 6x6... 
We used to have an '08 700 6x6 that was 'The Hause' -but it was stolen one of these Friday the 13ths ago.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember distinctly when working for RideNow when we got to go on a Polaris prototype ride-and-drive. The RZR was still in prototype stage, and during the demo it was thundering across the desert at ~45mph where most ATV's would be hard pressed to do 15. The sound was awesome, as they were trying some different mods and settings and they had it particularly "hot" on power that day. 

Damn I miss that stuff.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice. 

Razr are outstanding rides.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, there will be a sub grill. Still waiting for it to come in.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool. I had to look up those speakers cuz they look BIG! Didn't know a 7" would look so large, but I guess the actual vehicle isn't that wide. At any rate, the work is nice. Wish I could glass as fast as you guys.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, these came out really nice. Great job guys!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I wrapped up all the wiring and made some sound. The system is complete stand alone, not attached to the RZR's electrical system at all. I relocated the factory battery and added a prefabbed box for the Yellow top. I added charging post for easy access to charge while back at camp (no need to pull the seat) After the new cage with weld in doors and 5 point harnesses are added it make it a task just to pull the seat.


----------



## BlackJ (Dec 22, 2008)

very nice indeed! would love to see this totally completed, rockin' out wheeling in the bush... this thing will be a BLAST!


----------



## MotoRacer243 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good! Its good to hear that your getting a new cage for it. They are way underbuilt for what they're capable of, even with stock suspension. I think its made out of like .085 wall tubing. Razr's are definitley fun though.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

4g ran through liqui-tight pop rivited to the fram with adel clamp. Not going anywhere.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

4g ran through liqui-tight pop rivited to the frame with adel clamps. Not going anywhere.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Now on to the second set of coaxils as per friend's request. "Make them fit" she said.


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

I gotta get me one of those!

Keep up the impressive work man.


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

I gotta get me one of those!

Keep up the impressive work man.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, talk about "up front bass"


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Damn, talk about "up front bass"



Yep. And the system is going to be better sounding with the new cage, skinned aluminum roof and skinned aluminum welded in doors, both wrapped with vinyl.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

No need for a sub grill now.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

No need for a sub grill now.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## matt_m (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool. We have a Kawasaki Mule which is kind of like the stripped down 6-cylinder work truck of the side by side world. Even it can do some fairly surprising things, though I have gotten it stuck by high-centering it on a pile of dirt. Don't think the wife would be too happy with me adding an audio system though.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

We took our RZR's out for their first trip. We broke them in good, 128 miles in one day from Parker to Lake Havasu and back. Not too bad for her first time behind the wheel of a Side by Side. The girl tore it up.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

She is very please with her system but she wanted to add a head unit, so she bought an ALPINE ida-X305. I swapped out her X001 for the 305 in her FJ Cruiser. The X001 will be going in to the RZR.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

And that's a wrap, until she decides to add more equipment.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice job,
Great out come..
Everything you expected?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice job,
> Great out come..
> Everything you expected?


Thank you very much. Very happy and then some.

Now it's time go big. 

Starting my RZR next week.
New dash
Lowrance Global Map 3500C GPS
Reverse image camera and monitor glassed into Chevy Blazer overhead console to be used as rear view mirror

X-001 (my hand me down from R32)
PDX-2.150
PDX-1.1000
(2) SPR-17S
(2) SWS-1023D

All equipment will be in or under the dash. No boom box in the trunk. All in the cab.


I don't see much sleep in the near future


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice work with great attention to detail..............



As said before nice rack and I am not talking about the amp....


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great, but can you mud it? j/k. I am a big Rhino fan and have owned 3 since they came out. One was fully audio/video equipped and it was only good for show. No matter how good you seal things off mud behind the speaker grilles makes a terrible sound


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Looks great, but can you mud it? j/k. I am a big Rhino fan and have owned 3 since they came out. One was fully audio/video equipped and it was only good for show. No matter how good you seal things off mud behind the speaker grilles makes a terrible sound


Our Side by Sides will never see mud or water. We are 100% Glamis peeps with a couple trips to Parker AZ in the summer.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 12, 2009)

John & Andrea,

You both did an AWESOME job on it! I can't wait to hear and see it. I'm going to guess that Andrea's Polaris will blow the lug nuts off of Jeff's Rhino in a "Sound Off" Right? Great Work!


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool build! Do you have anywhere to sit with all those pods? Nice glass work too!!!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Schneider said:


> John & Andrea,
> 
> You both did an AWESOME job on it! I can't wait to hear and see it. I'm going to guess that Andrea's Polaris will blow the lug nuts off of Jeff's Rhino in a "Sound Off" Right? Great Work!


This was the best system in my bud's Rhino I did. Now Andrea is top dog, not for long though, I start my RZR today


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

rkb993 said:


> Cool build! Do you have anywhere to sit with all those pods? Nice glass work too!!!


Thank you very much.

I have plenty of room to sit. This was built to owners specs, no fatties in this ride.


----------

